# Copy Time.....Ouch!!!



## BuddyM (Jul 28, 2009)

I am trying to copy an 80g from my Tosh HD-400 unit to a new MAX-320g drive with the following command:

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -xzpi - dev/hda

It takes 48 hrs to do this.........is this OK, comments please.
Yes, I want the recordings too but how much faster without?

thx


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

This should only take minutes, not hours. And this will not copy your recordings. IIRC, to copy the recordings you will need to use the dd command.

Edit: I stand corrected. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The backup | restore command the BuddyM posted will transfer recordings also.

It's been 48hrs did it finish?

FYI: If you are using one of the older MFSTools boot CDs the transfer will go faster if you manually enable DMA for the drives.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

BuddyM said:


> I am trying to copy an 80g from my Tosh HD-400 unit to a new MAX-320g drive with the following command:
> 
> mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -xzpi - dev/hda
> 
> ...


Maybe you should try WinMFS, it was less than an hour to go from a 160GB drive to a 750GB drive including recordings.


----------



## BuddyM (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes it finished in 40 hrs and said I now have 320 hrs. So I put it back in my unit and works fine but still shows only 80hrs. What gives?????

Thx
buddy


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

BuddyM said:


> Yes it finished in 40 hrs and said I now have 320 hrs. So I put it back in my unit and works fine but still shows only 80hrs. What gives?????


The Toshiba sd-h400 has a capacity lock in MFS. There's a tool I wrote to unlock it on most modern TiVo upgrade cd's called sd-h400_unlock. If you follow the weaknees instructions here and select the sd-h400, it describes how to use it. I'm not sure, but the winmfs "supersize" function may also remove the capacity lock.


----------



## BuddyM (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you for the info...worked perfectly. Made an Image of the system while I was hooked up too.

:up:
Buddy


----------

